# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Lining a existing patio in White sheets of some sort

## DaleBlack

Hi  
I have a existing cream fielders patio, with nice large spans see images.   
we want to possibly change the colour to white to suit the colour scheme for the house. I can myself wet and dry sand, the beams and posts and spray them white. 
However what trade would be required to place eaves under that tin? I assume its a ceiling fixer or carpeter, and it would basically be pine battens for the most part. There would probably be a degree of finishing with plaster required to complete the look.  
Has anyone done this or even have some good links of others who have? 
Here is one image of what I am thinking

----------


## r3nov8or

The simplest and cheapest answer is to paint the lot white. Or is it that you want to create a flat ceiling? If so, can it be high enough to retain the open aesthetics? If the cathedral look is to be retained, you will have issues fixing ceiling battens through the roof and keeping is waterproof as it will have to done from the top as the roof may not be trafficable (would need to ask Fielders if you haven't walked on it before)

----------

